# Underground Fences for Goats



## oxnam (Apr 13, 2009)

I had been thinking about using our Petsafe underground dog fence for goats. I was surprised to find out that a friend of mine had just used one. He didn't bury the wire, instead, he just ran it with the existing fence that was unable to contain them. So far it has worked great for him because they are no longer trying to find the weak link in the fence or standing against it. 

Anyone else ever tried this?


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I have never used one but I would think...goats are so smart...if you burried the line they would know it is there but would probably just grit their teeth and run through it. I would also worry about having the collar on them (I think they need to wear some kind of collar to get the shock) They could get tangled in something and get hurt. If you already have a fence but they are leaning on it or there are weak areas, I would just put up a hot wire. Probably less expensive and would work just as good and they don't need the collar. You can run it on an RV battery if you do not have electricity.


----------



## oxnam (Apr 13, 2009)

I have had two that jumped out of a five foot hot fence. I thought the collars would nice because they wouldn't be able to get close enough to the fence to jump it (in theory). I don't think it would work if you just buried the wire. But if used in conjunction with an existing fence, then they would associate the shock with the fence that they can see. I figured someone else might already be using it.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Luckily mine are not jumpers. That does present a problem. Any fence post left so you could run a hot wire up higher at 5.5 or 6 feet? I would still worry about leaving a collar on them in the field unless it can break away if they get tangled. Especially if they have horns! But I have heard to many horror stories. Good luck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 11, 2008)

it might work but it wont protect them from dogs, people!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I just bought a battery operated fence charger from Premier Fence for $79. Runs off a 6 or 12 volt or some other batteries, cant remember right now. I'm making a portable fence for the rendy and for around here where I want to temporarily put goats.

I already have a bunch of electronet fencing, looked at solar chargers but this was less than half the price.


----------

